# Merry Christmas to all!



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's about that time to enjoy the Holiday with family, friends, (and even those you may not like that much.) 


I just wanted to shout out to all of you "Have a safe, happy, Merry Christmas"!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Back at ya taxidermist!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Merry Christmas folks. Hope it's filled with the people you love and great memories.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes sir! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

And a happy new year! Hope everyone will have some great hunts, and even better memories with friends and family.


----------

